# Heterometrus longimanus



## rex_arachne (Sep 20, 2006)

i just acquired three I2 H. longimanus slings from a friend and i would like to verify/confirm the ID if indeed they are H. longimanus. my friend needs verification too before he could sell the babies. please check out the pics of the adult pair (parents of my scorplings). your help would be highly appreciated. :worship: 
first pic is the female...


----------



## rex_arachne (Sep 20, 2006)

the male...


----------



## Fluid Filter (Sep 20, 2006)

A little photoshop work might make it a little easier for someone else (George) to ID


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 20, 2006)

hmm :|

nice try Fluid 

cant say scientifically, but IME the male doesnt look like a spinifer, though there is still a chance


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Sep 21, 2006)

looks kinda longimanus to me though... still trying to stiudy thej heterometrus papers for an easy way to diff them though  so i can really say but looks very much like a longi to me through my recent researches :?


----------



## kahoy (Sep 21, 2006)

laocticus maybe...

i can see that longimanus was quite rare on the hobby.






heterometrus longimanus

longimanus means long hand


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Sep 21, 2006)

definately not a laotics. the only simplest wat is to compare the ration of the claws to the length of the body. but i fptgptten the ration.. leyt me digg as lil..


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey

according to the old revision (couzijn) there were many Longimanus subspecies, all of them different.  it is totally unclear in Kovaricks version.. so IME you should try to get hold of the older revision, its much more through.

here are some pics of a subadult _H. longimanus borneensis_ (Borneo) of mine (probably male)
it also nearly stung me.. angry bastard...


----------



## rex_arachne (Sep 23, 2006)

there is still no definite ID so far. i hope to hear more from you guys, esp. those who are specialised on Heterometrus. thanks G. Carnell, Scorpfanatic, Fluid Filter and Kahoy...


----------



## Gigas (Sep 23, 2006)

You could always try Id'ing it yourself http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2004_15.pdf
The id key starts near page 50 i think


----------



## G. Carnell (Sep 23, 2006)

here are some of Couzijns work.. its useful as a second oppinion:

Scanned from "Revision of the genus Heterometrus"

pages 88-97
subgenus Heterometrus (= laoticus/petersii/spinifer/longimanus)

see the granulation patterns, from my specimens, it seems to work, though im sure Kovarick must have had a reason to remove them from the ID work..

*Download*: www.chaerilus.co.uk/heterometrus.zip


----------



## Aiane (Jan 8, 2010)

*hi!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hello im new here, and new owner of heterometrus longinamus. the pet shop said its mail, i'll upload the pix later. kahoy add mo ko friend ^_^ im from laguna. can i get a pix of fully grown heterometrus longimanus? tnx i just want to see, mine is only 7mos. pet shop said tnx!


----------



## raginhart (Jan 8, 2010)

probably longi or spinifer, dont know the difference between the 2 though..


----------

